# Topics > Entities > Companies >  SmartThings Inc., Internet of Things, smart things, Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

Website - smartthings.com

samsung.com/smartthings

youtube.com/SmartThings

facebook.com/smartthings

twitter.com/smartthings

linkedin.com/company/smartthings

instagram.com/smartthings

SmartThings on Wikipedia

Co-founder - Alex Hawkinson

"SmartThings: Make Your World Smarter" on Kickstarter

Products and projects:

Home Monitoring Kit

SmartThings was bought by Samsung in August 2014.

----------


## Airicist

SmartThings: Make Your World Smarter - Kickstarter Project Video 

 Published on Oct 14, 2012




> Watch the SmartThings Kickstarter project video.

----------


## Airicist

SmartThings and Instacube are now officially a thing. 

 Published on Sep 5, 2012




> "The integration of SmartThing's cloud-based platform with Instacube's Android-based system delivers the intelligence of SmartThing's capabilities to consumers via Instacube's simple and elegant UI."
> 
> Instacube  and SmartThings announced a unique partnership between their two Kickstarter campaigns, both of which are just 2 weeks old and have already raised six figures each. Instacube, with its unique digital photo viewing technology, will integrate with the SmartThing's platform in order to give the user the ability to not only view the lives of the people they love, but sense and control the world around them.
> 
> The companies plan on working together to merge the benefits of SmartThings' SmartApps technology and Instacube's simple, connected Wi-Fi display. Instacube will provide an alternative interface for SmartThings notifications and apps, and in return, SmartThings will increase the functionality of Instacube.
> 
> "Instacube: A Living Canvas for your Instagram Photos" on Kickstarter:

----------


## Airicist

Hello, Smart Home - Part 1 




Hello, Smart Home - Part 2

 Published on Dec 5, 2013




> You spend a lot of time with your home. Isn't it about time it got to know you?






The Smart Things House at CES 2014

 Published on Jan 13, 2014




> Sure, we had to hop in a cab and take a rather expensive ride out into the boonies. But we had no option -- SmartThings had no official presence on the CES floor. Thankfully, the 45 minutes we spent in transit were not wasted. The company rented a rather opulent McMansion far from the strip and tricked it out with sensors, connected light bulbs, smart locks and cameras. It looked like the sort of place that was probably used as the set in a porn at some point, but on this day it was the location of a rather impressive connected home demo meant to showcase its new Labs program. 
> Read on here: 
> "SmartThings shows off the ridiculous possibilities of its connected home system"
> 
> by Terrence O'Brien
> January 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wouldn't it be smart if... you could sense a leak before it got out of hand? 

Published on Jan 27, 2014




> Wouldn't it be smart if you could sense a leak before it got out of hand? Well you can. It all starts with the SmartThings Hub. Just plug in the hub, place one of the included moisture sensors on the basement floor, and download the It's Leaking SmartApp from the SmartThings mobile platform. That's it. Your life just got smart.

----------


## Airicist

Installing SmartSense Motion and Multi Sensors

Published on Jan 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

SmartThings Demo at the Washington Post 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> SmartThings CEO Alex Hawkinson at the All Things Connected forum

----------


## Airicist

What Can SmartThings Do For You? 

 Published on Mar 31, 2014




> One app. One Hub. Limitless Possibilities.

----------


## Airicist

A Smart Home that Can Talk to You 

 Published on Apr 17, 2014




> Smarthings.com is the easiest way to turn your home into a smart home.
> 
> To learn how to use Sonos in new and exciting ways that are only possible with SmartThings, visit "A Home That Talks to You & Adjusts to Your Moods"
> 
> by Eliot
> April 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Spotlight: Hello, Home 

Published on Jul 21, 2014




> SmartThings transforms your home into a smart home that automatically reacts to your preferences and routines.
> 
> Automatically lock all the doors when family members leave, set the lights to turn on when you arrive back home, and so much more.
> 
> Here's how.

----------


## Airicist

Review - SmartThings and Windows Phone (Hidden Gems) 

Published on Dec 18, 2014




> Want to install some home automation? SmartThings, which uses the Z-Wave protocol for connectivity, is one of the hottest kits around to get you started. We take a look at their Starter Kit and Windows Phone 8.1 app!
> 
> More information:
> windowscentral.com/hidden-gems-day-4-feature-smartthings

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung to integrate “all IoT service with SmartThings”… AI secretary to expand a market"

by Kim Ji Young
October 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ADT Samsung SmartThings

Published on Nov 22, 2017




> The easy way to help make your home secure and smart.

----------


## Airicist

SmartThings: official introduction

Published on Oct 28, 2018




> Managing multiple devices is nothing to fear. Control all your devices in one place with SmartThings.

----------

